

S. Korean Grocery Chain Brings the Store to the People - dcaldwell
http://www.wimp.com/marketingcampaign/

======
dcaldwell
I think this is one of the best marketing uses of QR codes and a mobile app
that I've seen. It actually solves a real problem and brings in revenue.

